# Konsole merkt sich keine Eingaben bei einer Neuinstallation

## GLS064

Hallo 

Ich hab nach längerer Zeit Gentoo neu installier ( Systemd/ Plasma ).

Nun hab ich das Problem, dass sich die Konsole keine Eingaben merkt.

Wenn ich z.B. ls -a eingebe und Enter drücke, dann wird dieser Befehl nicht anzeigt, wenn ichdie Pfeil Taste nach oben drücke. Kein vorherige Befehle sind zu sehen

Wenn ich history eingebe, dann werden mir alle vorher eingegebene Befehle angezeigt

Wenn ich mit nano z.B. /etc/conf.d/keymaps editieren möchte, dann funktionieren auch nicht die Cursortasten, nicht mal kann ich mit Enter eine Newline machen, obwohl ich mit Adminrechten (su)in der Konsole eingeloggt bin

Bodo

----------

## firefly

Von welcher konsole redest du?

Und ich denke du vermischt da ein paar sachen.

die command history hat nichts mit einem "Konsole" Programm zu tun. Die history wird von der verwendeten shell (z.b. bash, zsh) verwaltet.

Treten die Probleme auch auf, wenn du im terminal (komplett ohne GUI z.b. via str+alt+F2 erreichbar unter X11) das gleiche machst?

----------

## mike155

Neben dem, was @firefly bereits geschrieben hat, kann auch eine falsch konfigurierte Tastatur zu solchen Effekten führen. Poste doch mal die Ausgabe von 'localectl'. Bei mir gibt das Programm folgendes aus:

```
   System Locale: LANG=en_US.utf8

                  LC_COLLATE=C

       VC Keymap: de-latin1-nodeadkeys

      X11 Layout: de

       X11 Model: pc105

     X11 Variant: nodeadkeys

     X11 Options: terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp
```

Hast Du in konsole noch etwas konfiguriert? Oder verwendest Du die Standard-Einstellungen?

----------

## GLS064

Ich meine unter Plasma/kde Enviroment sowohl xterm als auch kconsole.

Wenn ich mit Strg + alt + F2 im Terminal ( ohne GUI ) bin , dann kann ich mit den Cursortaste Pfeil nach oben jeden vorherigen abgesetzten Befehl sehen und zwar jeden , den ich vorher eingegeben hatte. Nur halt nicht unter der GUI mit kconsole / xterm

localectl :

System Locale: LANG=de_DE.utf8

VC Keymap : DE

X11 Layout: de

Standard Einstellungen.

----------

## mike155

Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass es an den localectl-Einstellungen liegt. Aber um sicher zu sein: Bitte gib ein:

```
localectl set-keymap de-latin1-nodeadkeys
```

Log Dich aus und wieder ein und starte X neu. Problem gelöst? Zumindest die Ausgabe von 'localectl' sollte dann so aussehen wie bei mir oben (von der System Locale abgesehen).

Bitte poste die Ausgabe von:

```
emerge --info
```

Was ist die Ausgabe von 

```
export | egrep "(SHELL|TERM|HIST)"
```

im konsole bzw. xterm-Fenster?

Gib im konsole- bzw. xterm-Fenster in paar Befehle ein. Gib dann 'history' ein. Siehst Du die zuletzt eingegebenen Befehle?

Du könntest auch 'xev' installieren und mit 

```
xev -event keyboard 
```

aus einem Terminal starten. 

Schiebe die Maus in das schwarze Quadrat und drücke auf der Tastatur die Tasten "Cursor hoch" und "Cursor runter". Wenn das Keyboard und die X11-Treiber ordentlich funktionieren, solltest Du folgendes im Terminal-Fenster sehen:

```
KeyPress event, serial 28, synthetic NO, window 0x3c00001,

    root 0x149, subw 0x3c00002, time 7763447, (44,31), root:(915,538),

    state 0x0, keycode 111 (keysym 0xff52, Up), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 28, synthetic NO, window 0x3c00001,

    root 0x149, subw 0x3c00002, time 7763511, (44,31), root:(915,538),

    state 0x0, keycode 111 (keysym 0xff52, Up), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyPress event, serial 28, synthetic NO, window 0x3c00001,

    root 0x149, subw 0x3c00002, time 7764824, (44,31), root:(915,538),

    state 0x0, keycode 116 (keysym 0xff54, Down), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 28, synthetic NO, window 0x3c00001,

    root 0x149, subw 0x3c00002, time 7764904, (44,31), root:(915,538),

    state 0x0, keycode 116 (keysym 0xff54, Down), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XFilterEvent returns: False
```

Wichtig sind hier: 

keycode 111 (keysym 0xff52, Up)

keycode 116 (keysym 0xff54, Down)

Wenn Du die Up- und Down-Events nicht siehst, liegt das Problem irgendwo zwischen Tastatur und Deinem Terminal-Programm. Wenn Du die Up- und Down-Events siehst, liegt es am Terminal-Programm oder an Deiner Shell.

----------

## GLS064

Wenn ich 

```
localectl set-keymap de-latin1-nodeadkeys
```

 eingebe, dann uebernimmt er nicht das Layout der deutschen Tastatur. Ich hab dann immer noch als Layout die amerikanische Tastatur

Ausgabe emerge -- info 

```
/home/bodo # emerge --info

Portage 3.0.13 (python 3.8.7-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma/systemd, gcc-9.3.0, glibc-2.32-r6, 5.4.97-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.4.97-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Extreme_CPU_X9770_@_3.20GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

KiB Mem:     6090240 total,   4096672 free

KiB Swap:     521212 total,    521212 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 18 Feb 2021 14:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 2149b5b9ffad3db6b49925906aa347801a15764d

sh bash 5.0_p18

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.35.1 p2) 2.35.1

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p18::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.18-r6::gentoo, 3.8.7-r1::gentoo, 3.9.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.18.5::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.20::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.2-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.35.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.3.0-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.3.2-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.4-r1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.32-r6::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ https://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli crypt cups dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk gui iconv icu ipv6 jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms libglvnd libnotify libtirpc mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qml qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-3 php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_8" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Ausgabe von export | egrep "(SHELL|TERM|HIST)":

```

localhost /home/bodo # export | egrep "(SHELL|TERM|HIST)"

declare -x COLORTERM="truecolor"

declare -x SHELL="/bin/bash"

declare -x SHELL_SESSION_ID="a73a06cccd5f487781449bd8232f08fe"

declare -x TERM="xterm-256color"
```

Bodo

----------

## mike155

Danke für die Daten.

Die Ausgabe von 'emerge --info' sieht erst mal OK aus. INPUT_DEVICES="libinput" ist gut. Folgendes ist aber nicht so gut:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l"
```

Hier sollte Deine Grafikkarte konfiguriert werden. Welche Grafikkarte hast Du? Wenn Du bspw. eine Intel GPU nutzt, fehlt hier 'i915', 'i965' oder 'iris' (je nach Modell). Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass das etwas mit dem Tastatur-Problem zu tun hat... Aber anderseits ist Dein Fall so ungewöhnlich, dass es doch irgendwie damit zusammenhängen kann.

Folgendes ist auch in Ordnung:

```
declare -x COLORTERM="truecolor"

declare -x SHELL="/bin/bash"

declare -x TERM="xterm-256color"   
```

Bitte poste die Xorg.log - vielleicht sehen wir dort etwas.

Bitte mache auch den oben beschrieben xev-Test - damit wir wissen, wo wir weitersuchen müssen.

Noch ein Punkt: als Du auf libinput gewechselt hast: hast Du alle notwendigen Optionen im Kernel gesetzt? Siehe: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Libinput

----------

## GLS064

Konnte leider vorher nicht antworten.

```
bodo@localhost ~ $ xev -event keyboard 

Outer window is 0x4c00001, inner window is 0x4c00002

KeymapNotify event, serial 24, synthetic NO, window 0x0,

    keys:  0   0   0   0   16  0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   

           0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   

KeyRelease event, serial 25, synthetic NO, window 0x4c00001,

    root 0x2a0, subw 0x0, time 439893, (248,187), root:(248,216),

    state 0x0, keycode 36 (keysym 0xff0d, Return), same_screen YES,

"   XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (0d) "

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeymapNotify event, serial 26, synthetic NO, window 0x0,

    keys:  4294967200 0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   

           0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   

KeymapNotify event, serial 26, synthetic NO, window 0x0,

    keys:  4294967200 0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   

           0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   

KeymapNotify event, serial 26, synthetic NO, window 0x0,

    keys:  4294967200 0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   

           0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   

KeymapNotify event, serial 26, synthetic NO, window 0x0,

    keys:  4294967200 0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   

           0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   

KeymapNotify event, serial 26, synthetic NO, window 0x0,

    keys:  4294967200 0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   

           0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   

KeymapNotify event, serial 26, synthetic NO, window 0x0,

    keys:  4294967200 0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   

           0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   

KeymapNotify event, serial 26, synthetic NO, window 0x0,

    keys:  4294967200 0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   

           0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   

KeymapNotify event, serial 26, synthetic NO, window 0x0,

    keys:  4294967200 0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   

           0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   

KeymapNotify event, serial 26, synthetic NO, window 0x0,

    keys:  4294967200 0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   

           0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   

KeymapNotify event, serial 26, synthetic NO, window 0x0,

    keys:  4294967200 0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   

           0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   

g

KeymapNotify event, serial 26, synthetic NO, window 0x0,

    keys:  4294967200 0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   

           0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   

KeyPress event, serial 28, synthetic NO, window 0x4c00001,

    root 0x2a0, subw 0x0, time 854838, (241,1023), root:(241,1052),

    state 0x0, keycode 41 (keysym 0x66, f), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (66) "f"

    XmbLookupString gives 1 bytes: (66) "f"

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 28, synthetic NO, window 0x4c00001,

    root 0x2a0, subw 0x0, time 855070, (241,1023), root:(241,1052),

    state 0x0, keycode 41 (keysym 0x66, f), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (66) "f"

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyPress event, serial 28, synthetic NO, window 0x4c00001,

    root 0x2a0, subw 0x0, time 856694, (241,1023), root:(241,1052),

    state 0x0, keycode 42 (keysym 0x67, g), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (67) "g"

    XmbLookupString gives 1 bytes: (67) "g"

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 28, synthetic NO, window 0x4c00001,

    root 0x2a0, subw 0x0, time 856902, (241,1023), root:(241,1052),

    state 0x0, keycode 42 (keysym 0x67, g), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (67) "g"

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyPress event, serial 28, synthetic NO, window 0x4c00001,

    root 0x2a0, subw 0x0, time 857502, (241,1023), root:(241,1052),

    state 0x0, keycode 43 (keysym 0x68, h), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (68) "h"

    XmbLookupString gives 1 bytes: (68) "h"

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 28, synthetic NO, window 0x4c00001,

    root 0x2a0, subw 0x0, time 857694, (241,1023), root:(241,1052),

    state 0x0, keycode 43 (keysym 0x68, h), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (68) "h"

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyPress event, serial 28, synthetic NO, window 0x4c00001,

    root 0x2a0, subw 0x0, time 858221, (241,1023), root:(241,1052),

    state 0x0, keycode 28 (keysym 0x74, t), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (74) "t"

    XmbLookupString gives 1 bytes: (74) "t"

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 28, synthetic NO, window 0x4c00001,

    root 0x2a0, subw 0x0, time 858414, (241,1023), root:(241,1052),

    state 0x0, keycode 28 (keysym 0x74, t), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (74) "t"

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyPress event, serial 28, synthetic NO, window 0x4c00001,

    root 0x2a0, subw 0x0, time 858853, (241,1023), root:(241,1052),

    state 0x0, keycode 27 (keysym 0x72, r), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (72) "r"

    XmbLookupString gives 1 bytes: (72) "r"

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 28, synthetic NO, window 0x4c00001,

    root 0x2a0, subw 0x0, time 859006, (241,1023), root:(241,1052),

    state 0x0, keycode 27 (keysym 0x72, r), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (72) "r"

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyPress event, serial 28, synthetic NO, window 0x4c00001,

    root 0x2a0, subw 0x0, time 860677, (249,1009), root:(249,1038),

    state 0x0, keycode 40 (keysym 0x64, d), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (64) "d"

    XmbLookupString gives 1 bytes: (64) "d"

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 28, synthetic NO, window 0x4c00001,

    root 0x2a0, subw 0x0, time 860846, (249,1009), root:(249,1038),

    state 0x0, keycode 40 (keysym 0x64, d), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (64) "d"

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyPress event, serial 28, synthetic NO, window 0x4c00001,

    root 0x2a0, subw 0x0, time 861958, (249,1009), root:(249,1038),

    state 0x0, keycode 29 (keysym 0x79, y), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (79) "y"

    XmbLookupString gives 1 bytes: (79) "y"

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 28, synthetic NO, window 0x4c00001,

    root 0x2a0, subw 0x0, time 862094, (249,1009), root:(249,1038),

    state 0x0, keycode 29 (keysym 0x79, y), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (79) "y"

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyPress event, serial 28, synthetic NO, window 0x4c00001,

    root 0x2a0, subw 0x0, time 862790, (249,1010), root:(249,1039),

    state 0x0, keycode 9 (keysym 0xff1b, Escape), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (1b) "

    XmbLookupString gives 1 bytes: (1b) "

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 28, synthetic NO, window 0x4c00001,

    root 0x2a0, subw 0x0, time 862934, (249,1010), root:(249,1039),

    state 0x0, keycode 9 (keysym 0xff1b, Escape), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (1b) "

    XFilterEvent returns: False

```

Meine Xorg.conf :

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 460.39

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Xorg.log :

```

[    15.264] (--) Log file renamed from "/var/log/Xorg.pid-251.log" to "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"

[    15.264] 

X.Org X Server 1.20.10

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    15.264] Build Operating System: Linux 5.4.97-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[    15.264] Current Operating System: Linux localhost 5.4.97-gentoo #1 SMP Fri Feb 19 10:41:27 CET 2021 x86_64

[    15.264] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-5.4.97-gentoo root=/dev/sdb6 ro

[    15.264] Build Date: 19 February 2021  01:24:22PM

[    15.264]  

[    15.264] Current version of pixman: 0.40.0

[    15.264]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    15.264] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    15.264] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Feb 24 19:27:22 2021

[    15.356] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    15.356] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    15.356] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    15.427] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

[    15.427] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[    15.427] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[    15.427] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

[    15.427] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[    15.427] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[    15.427] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    15.427] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    15.427] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    15.427] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[    15.471] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    15.471]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    15.471] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    15.471]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    15.471] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    15.471]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    15.471] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[    15.471]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    15.471]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[    15.471] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[    15.471]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    15.471]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[    15.471] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[    15.471] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    15.471] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[    15.471] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[    15.471] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[    15.471] (II) Loader magic: 0x5580f9900d00

[    15.471] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    15.471]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    15.471]    X.Org Video Driver: 24.1

[    15.471]    X.Org XInput driver : 24.1

[    15.471]    X.Org Server Extension : 10.0

[    15.471] (++) using VT number 1

[    15.471] (II) systemd-logind: logind integration requires -keeptty and -keeptty was not provided, disabling logind integration

[    15.471] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    15.475] (--) PCI:*(1@0:0:0) 10de:100a:10b0:100a rev 161, Mem @ 0xee000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/134217728, 0xd8000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00009000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    15.475] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    15.497] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    15.639] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    15.639]    compiled for 1.20.10, module version = 1.0.0

[    15.639]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0

[    15.639] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[    15.651] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[    15.685] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    15.685]    compiled for 1.6.99.901, module version = 1.0.0

[    15.685]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    15.698] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  460.39  Thu Jan 21 21:54:11 UTC 2021

[    15.698] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[    15.700] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    15.700] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    15.701] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    15.717] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    15.717]    compiled for 1.20.10, module version = 1.0.0

[    15.717]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    15.717] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[    15.717] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[    15.717] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[    15.728] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    15.728]    compiled for 1.20.10, module version = 1.0.0

[    15.728]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    15.728] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    15.728] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    15.728] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    15.730] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    15.730] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[    15.730] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    15.730] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[    15.731] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration

[    15.731] (II) Loading sub module "glxserver_nvidia"

[    15.731] (II) LoadModule: "glxserver_nvidia"

[    15.731] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglxserver_nvidia.so

[    16.030] (II) Module glxserver_nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    16.030]    compiled for 1.6.99.901, module version = 1.0.0

[    16.030]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    16.030] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  460.39  Thu Jan 21 21:51:40 UTC 2021

[    16.057] (II) NVIDIA: The X server supports PRIME Render Offload.

[    16.428] (--) NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on GPU-0 at PCI:1:0:0

[    16.428] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0

[    16.428] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-0 (boot)

[    16.428] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-1

[    16.428] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-2

[    16.428] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-3

[    16.428] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-4

[    16.428] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GTX 780 Ti (GK110B) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

[    16.428] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 3145728 kBytes

[    16.428] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 80.80.34.00.16

[    16.428] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[    16.460] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): CRT-0: disconnected

[    16.460] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    16.460] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    16.525] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Samsung SMB2430L (DFP-0): connected

[    16.525] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Samsung SMB2430L (DFP-0): Internal TMDS

[    16.525] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Samsung SMB2430L (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    16.525] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    16.525] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-1: disconnected

[    16.525] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-1: Internal TMDS

[    16.525] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-1: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    16.525] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    16.525] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-2: disconnected

[    16.526] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-2: Internal TMDS

[    16.526] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-2: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    16.526] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    16.526] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-3: disconnected

[    16.526] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-3: Internal TMDS

[    16.526] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-3: 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    16.526] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    16.526] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-4: disconnected

[    16.526] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-4: Internal DisplayPort

[    16.526] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-4: 960.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    16.526] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    16.529] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[    16.529] (==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[    16.529] (==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

[    16.529] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[    16.529] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:

[    16.529] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select"

[    16.529] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1080

[    16.534] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (93, 94); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

[    16.534] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option

[    16.534] (II) NVIDIA: Using 6144.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory

[    16.534] (II) NVIDIA:     access.

[    16.536] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[    16.536] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[    16.536] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[    16.536] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[    16.536] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[    16.536] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[    16.536] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[    16.536] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[    16.558] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select"

[    16.620] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[    16.620] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store enabled

[    16.620] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    16.621] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[    16.639] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    16.639] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    16.639] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[    16.639] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    16.639] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia

[    16.639] (II) Initializing extension Generic Event Extension

[    16.639] (II) Initializing extension SHAPE

[    16.639] (II) Initializing extension MIT-SHM

[    16.639] (II) Initializing extension XInputExtension

[    16.639] (II) Initializing extension XTEST

[    16.639] (II) Initializing extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    16.639] (II) Initializing extension SYNC

[    16.639] (II) Initializing extension XKEYBOARD

[    16.639] (II) Initializing extension XC-MISC

[    16.639] (II) Initializing extension XFIXES

[    16.639] (II) Initializing extension RENDER

[    16.639] (II) Initializing extension RANDR

[    16.639] (II) Initializing extension COMPOSITE

[    16.639] (II) Initializing extension DAMAGE

[    16.639] (II) Initializing extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    16.639] (II) Initializing extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    16.639] (II) Initializing extension RECORD

[    16.639] (II) Initializing extension DPMS

[    16.639] (II) Initializing extension Present

[    16.639] (II) Initializing extension DRI3

[    16.639] (II) Initializing extension X-Resource

[    16.639] (II) Initializing extension XVideo

[    16.639] (II) Initializing extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    16.639] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[    16.639] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[    16.639] (II) Indirect GLX disabled.

[    16.639] (II) GLX: Another vendor is already registered for screen 0

[    16.639] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    16.639] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DGA

[    16.639] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DRI

[    16.639] (II) Initializing extension DRI2

[    16.639] (II) Initializing extension NV-GLX

[    16.639] (II) Initializing extension NV-CONTROL

[    16.639] (II) Initializing extension XINERAMA

[    17.285] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    17.285] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    17.285] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

[    17.285] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[    17.286] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/libinput_drv.so

[    17.344] (II) Module libinput: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    17.344]    compiled for 1.20.10, module version = 0.30.0

[    17.344]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    17.344]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 24.1

[    17.344] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Power Button'

[    17.344] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    17.344] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

[    17.344] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    17.418] (II) event1  - Power Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    17.418] (II) event1  - Power Button: device is a keyboard

[    17.418] (II) event1  - Power Button: device removed

[    17.427] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1/event1"

[    17.427] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    17.427] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

[    17.438] (EE) Error loading keymap /var/lib/xkb/server-0.xkm

[    17.438] (EE) XKB: Failed to load keymap. Loading default keymap instead.

[    17.458] (II) event1  - Power Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    17.458] (II) event1  - Power Button: device is a keyboard

[    17.458] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[    17.458] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    17.458] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

[    17.458] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Power Button'

[    17.458] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    17.458] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event0"

[    17.458] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    17.459] (II) event0  - Power Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    17.459] (II) event0  - Power Button: device is a keyboard

[    17.459] (II) event0  - Power Button: device removed

[    17.468] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[    17.468] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[    17.468] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

[    17.469] (II) event0  - Power Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    17.469] (II) event0  - Power Button: device is a keyboard

[    17.469] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI (/dev/input/event6)

[    17.469] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    17.469] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    17.470] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI (/dev/input/event7)

[    17.470] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    17.470] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    17.471] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/event2)

[    17.471] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    17.471] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

[    17.471] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Logitech USB Receiver'

[    17.471] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: always reports core events

[    17.471] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

[    17.471] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    17.472] (II) event2  - Logitech USB Receiver: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    17.472] (II) event2  - Logitech USB Receiver: device is a keyboard

[    17.472] (II) event2  - Logitech USB Receiver: device removed

[    17.480] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-2/4-2:1.0/0003:046D:C517.0001/input/input5/event2"

[    17.480] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[    17.480] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

[    17.481] (II) event2  - Logitech USB Receiver: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    17.481] (II) event2  - Logitech USB Receiver: device is a keyboard

[    17.482] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver Mouse (/dev/input/event3)

[    17.482] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Mouse: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"

[    17.482] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Mouse: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    17.482] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Mouse: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

[    17.482] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Logitech USB Receiver Mouse'

[    17.482] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Mouse: always reports core events

[    17.482] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event3"

[    17.482] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    17.484] (II) event3  - Logitech USB Receiver Mouse: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard Mouse

[    17.484] (II) event3  - Logitech USB Receiver Mouse: device is a pointer

[    17.484] (II) event3  - Logitech USB Receiver Mouse: device is a keyboard

[    17.484] (II) event3  - Logitech USB Receiver Mouse: device removed

[    17.500] (II) libinput: Logitech USB Receiver Mouse: needs a virtual subdevice

[    17.500] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-2/4-2:1.1/0003:046D:C517.0002/input/input6/event3"

[    17.500] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 9)

[    17.500] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"

[    17.500] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Mouse: (accel) selected scheme none/0

[    17.500] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    17.500] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    17.501] (II) event3  - Logitech USB Receiver Mouse: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard Mouse

[    17.501] (II) event3  - Logitech USB Receiver Mouse: device is a pointer

[    17.501] (II) event3  - Logitech USB Receiver Mouse: device is a keyboard

[    17.502] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control (/dev/input/event4)

[    17.502] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    17.502] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

[    17.502] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control'

[    17.502] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control: always reports core events

[    17.502] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"

[    17.502] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    17.504] (II) event4  - Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    17.504] (II) event4  - Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control: device is a keyboard

[    17.504] (II) event4  - Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control: device removed

[    17.512] (II) libinput: Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control: needs a virtual subdevice

[    17.512] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-2/4-2:1.1/0003:046D:C517.0002/input/input7/event4"

[    17.512] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control" (type: MOUSE, id 10)

[    17.512] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"

[    17.512] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control: (accel) selected scheme none/0

[    17.512] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    17.512] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    17.513] (II) event4  - Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    17.513] (II) event4  - Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control: device is a keyboard

[    17.514] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver System Control (/dev/input/event5)

[    17.514] (**) Logitech USB Receiver System Control: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    17.514] (**) Logitech USB Receiver System Control: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

[    17.514] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Logitech USB Receiver System Control'

[    17.514] (**) Logitech USB Receiver System Control: always reports core events

[    17.514] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

[    17.514] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    17.516] (II) event5  - Logitech USB Receiver System Control: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    17.516] (II) event5  - Logitech USB Receiver System Control: device is a keyboard

[    17.516] (II) event5  - Logitech USB Receiver System Control: device removed

[    17.524] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-2/4-2:1.1/0003:046D:C517.0002/input/input8/event5"

[    17.524] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver System Control" (type: KEYBOARD, id 11)

[    17.524] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

[    17.525] (II) event5  - Logitech USB Receiver System Control: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    17.525] (II) event5  - Logitech USB Receiver System Control: device is a keyboard

[    17.526] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel Rear Mic (/dev/input/event8)

[    17.526] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    17.526] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    17.526] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel Front Mic (/dev/input/event9)

[    17.526] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    17.526] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    17.527] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel Line (/dev/input/event10)

[    17.527] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    17.527] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    17.527] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel Line Out Front (/dev/input/event11)

[    17.527] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    17.527] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    17.527] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel Line Out Surround (/dev/input/event12)

[    17.527] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    17.527] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    17.528] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel Line Out CLFE (/dev/input/event13)

[    17.528] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    17.528] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    17.528] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel Line Out Side (/dev/input/event14)

[    17.528] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    17.528] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    17.533] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Mouse: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"

[    17.533] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Mouse: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    17.533] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Mouse: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

[    17.533] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Logitech USB Receiver Mouse'

[    17.533] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Mouse: always reports core events

[    17.533] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event3"

[    17.533] (**) Option "_source" "_driver/libinput"

[    17.533] (II) libinput: Logitech USB Receiver Mouse: is a virtual subdevice

[    17.533] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-2/4-2:1.1/0003:046D:C517.0002/input/input6/event3"

[    17.533] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver Mouse" (type: KEYBOARD, id 12)

[    17.533] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

[    17.534] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    17.534] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

[    17.534] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control'

[    17.534] (**) Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control: always reports core events

[    17.534] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"

[    17.534] (**) Option "_source" "_driver/libinput"

[    17.534] (II) libinput: Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control: is a virtual subdevice

[    17.534] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1/usb4/4-2/4-2:1.1/0003:046D:C517.0002/input/input7/event4"

[    17.534] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control" (type: KEYBOARD, id 13)

[    17.534] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

[    17.596] (EE) Failed to open authorization file "/var/run/sddm/{f2f74464-8a5f-4fd7-ba7b-8c22893d2887}": No such file or directory

[    40.805] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): CRT-0: disconnected

[    40.805] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    40.805] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    40.910] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Samsung SMB2430L (DFP-0): connected

[    40.910] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Samsung SMB2430L (DFP-0): Internal TMDS

[    40.910] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Samsung SMB2430L (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    40.910] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    40.910] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-1: disconnected

[    40.910] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-1: Internal TMDS

[    40.910] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-1: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    40.910] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    40.910] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-2: disconnected

[    40.910] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-2: Internal TMDS

[    40.910] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-2: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    40.910] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    40.910] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-3: disconnected

[    40.910] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-3: Internal TMDS

[    40.910] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-3: 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    40.910] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    40.910] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-4: disconnected

[    40.911] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-4: Internal DisplayPort

[    40.911] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-4: 960.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    40.911] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    61.355] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): CRT-0: disconnected

[    61.355] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    61.355] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    61.460] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Samsung SMB2430L (DFP-0): connected

[    61.460] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Samsung SMB2430L (DFP-0): Internal TMDS

[    61.460] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Samsung SMB2430L (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    61.460] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    61.460] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-1: disconnected

[    61.460] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-1: Internal TMDS

[    61.460] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-1: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    61.461] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    61.461] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-2: disconnected

[    61.461] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-2: Internal TMDS

[    61.461] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-2: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    61.461] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    61.461] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-3: disconnected

[    61.461] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-3: Internal TMDS

[    61.461] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-3: 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    61.461] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[    61.461] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-4: disconnected

[    61.461] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-4: Internal DisplayPort

[    61.461] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-4: 960.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    61.461] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[   104.721] (II) event1  - Power Button: device removed

[   104.727] (II) event0  - Power Button: device removed

[   104.736] (II) event2  - Logitech USB Receiver: device removed

[   104.744] (II) event5  - Logitech USB Receiver System Control: device removed

[   104.751] (II) event3  - Logitech USB Receiver Mouse: device removed

[   104.767] (II) event4  - Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control: device removed

[   145.655] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): CRT-0: disconnected

[   145.655] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[   145.655] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[   145.717] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Samsung SMB2430L (DFP-0): connected

[   145.717] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Samsung SMB2430L (DFP-0): Internal TMDS

[   145.717] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Samsung SMB2430L (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[   145.717] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[   145.717] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-1: disconnected

[   145.717] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-1: Internal TMDS

[   145.717] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-1: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[   145.717] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[   145.717] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-2: disconnected

[   145.717] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-2: Internal TMDS

[   145.717] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-2: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[   145.717] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[   145.717] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-3: disconnected

[   145.717] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-3: Internal TMDS

[   145.717] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-3: 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[   145.717] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[   145.717] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-4: disconnected

[   145.717] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-4: Internal DisplayPort

[   145.717] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-4: 960.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[   145.717] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[   145.733] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select"

[   145.779] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[   145.779] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[   145.779] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[   145.779] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[   145.779] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[   145.779] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[   145.779] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[   145.779] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[   145.817] (II) event1  - Power Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   145.817] (II) event1  - Power Button: device is a keyboard

[   145.821] (II) event0  - Power Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   145.821] (II) event0  - Power Button: device is a keyboard

[   145.824] (II) event2  - Logitech USB Receiver: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   145.825] (II) event2  - Logitech USB Receiver: device is a keyboard

[   145.827] (II) event3  - Logitech USB Receiver Mouse: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard Mouse

[   145.827] (II) event3  - Logitech USB Receiver Mouse: device is a pointer

[   145.827] (II) event3  - Logitech USB Receiver Mouse: device is a keyboard

[   145.829] (II) event4  - Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   145.829] (II) event4  - Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control: device is a keyboard

[   145.832] (II) event5  - Logitech USB Receiver System Control: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   145.832] (II) event5  - Logitech USB Receiver System Control: device is a keyboard

[   270.190] (II) event1  - Power Button: device removed

[   270.199] (II) event0  - Power Button: device removed

[   270.207] (II) event2  - Logitech USB Receiver: device removed

[   270.216] (II) event5  - Logitech USB Receiver System Control: device removed

[   270.228] (II) event3  - Logitech USB Receiver Mouse: device removed

[   270.244] (II) event4  - Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control: device removed

[   422.591] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): CRT-0: disconnected

[   422.591] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[   422.591] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[   422.653] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Samsung SMB2430L (DFP-0): connected

[   422.653] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Samsung SMB2430L (DFP-0): Internal TMDS

[   422.653] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Samsung SMB2430L (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[   422.653] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[   422.653] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-1: disconnected

[   422.653] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-1: Internal TMDS

[   422.653] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-1: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[   422.653] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[   422.653] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-2: disconnected

[   422.653] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-2: Internal TMDS

[   422.653] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-2: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[   422.653] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[   422.653] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-3: disconnected

[   422.653] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-3: Internal TMDS

[   422.653] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-3: 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[   422.653] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[   422.653] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-4: disconnected

[   422.653] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-4: Internal DisplayPort

[   422.653] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-4: 960.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[   422.653] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): 

[   422.669] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select"

[   422.719] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[   422.719] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[   422.719] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[   422.719] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[   422.719] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[   422.719] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[   422.720] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[   422.720] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[   422.755] (II) event1  - Power Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   422.755] (II) event1  - Power Button: device is a keyboard

[   422.758] (II) event0  - Power Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   422.758] (II) event0  - Power Button: device is a keyboard

[   422.760] (II) event2  - Logitech USB Receiver: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   422.760] (II) event2  - Logitech USB Receiver: device is a keyboard

[   422.762] (II) event3  - Logitech USB Receiver Mouse: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard Mouse

[   422.762] (II) event3  - Logitech USB Receiver Mouse: device is a pointer

[   422.762] (II) event3  - Logitech USB Receiver Mouse: device is a keyboard

[   422.765] (II) event4  - Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   422.765] (II) event4  - Logitech USB Receiver Consumer Control: device is a keyboard

[   422.767] (II) event5  - Logitech USB Receiver System Control: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   422.767] (II) event5  - Logitech USB Receiver System Control: device is a keyboard

```

Was auch komisch ist, dass ich das Lazout nicht auf deutsch umstellen kann. Sowohl im Terminal * ohne KDE / Plasma ), als auch mit localectl set-x11-keymap de unter X.

----------

## mike155

Verstehe ich es richtig, dass Du bei xev die Einträge mit den Nullen bekommst, wenn Du "Cursor Up/Down" drückst? Dann kommen nicht die richtigen Key-Events bei den X11-Programmen an. Das spricht für einen Fehler im Kernel-, Low-level- oder X11-Umfeld. 

Konsole, xterm und die Shell sind dann raus und haben nichts mit dem Problem zu tun.

Dazu passt auch folgende Fehlermeldung in der Xorg.log:

```
[    17.438] (EE) Error loading keymap /var/lib/xkb/server-0.xkm

[    17.438] (EE) XKB: Failed to load keymap. Loading default keymap instead.
```

Und das hier sieht auch komisch aus:

```
[    15.471] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[    15.471] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[    15.471] (WW) Disabling Mouse0
```

Zu Deiner Xorg.conf:

entferne die beiden InputDevice Einträge in Section "ServerLayout" 

entferne die beiden InputDevice-Blöcke für Tastatur und Maus.

Systemd/localectl schreibt eine Datei "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/00-keyboard.conf" und über diese sollte die Tastatur konfiguriert werden.

Noch mal meine Frage: hast Du noch einmal überprüft, dass Du alle Schritte aus https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Libinput auf Deinem System durchgeführt hast? Ist auch x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev deinstalliert?

----------

## GLS064

Ich hab jetzt noch mal die gesicherte .config von der vorherigen Installation genommen, die ich mir vorher auf einen USB-Stick gesichert hatte. x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev war bereits installiert und die Schritte hatte ich eigentlich gemacht

Ich werde mal die InputDevices- Bloecke aus der xorg.conf entfernen.

----------

